# Powerhead choice! Help!



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

Help! I am setting up a 75g reef, should i buy the koralia's 4 with adjustable up to 1400gph or the koralia's evo 1050!

I have no idea the difference!!! please help


----------



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

Besides gph, i ment difference between the models, im not an idiot


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

I've never heard of an adjustable Koralia??? If that's the case i'd get that baby, gives you more room if you need more flow, and the ability to slow it down. Interesting. Where did you see this at?


----------



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

Hydor Koralia 4 12v Controllable (528-1373GPH) - English

from what i gathered i dont think it controls the impeller, you can just nozzle it up or down to get higher flow like a garden hose, still useful though


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Ah, yes. Its the 12v powerheads. Can be used with the wavemaker, whereas the others can't.


----------



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

then thats what ill get, reefkeeper looks tempting down the line.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Right on.


----------

